# Best Video Series on You Tube?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

You guys be the judge of this series by a single guy building an Off Grid Cabin almost single handedly. It is unbelievable the amount of hand work, using a draw knife to remove the bark from about 50 logs, moving and lifting heavy logs, and cutting them accurately with a chain saw. This is one of the last in the series, showing where he uses handtools to mortise in the side supports for the gable wall. I was very impressed and captivated by the entire project! Start at the beginning to see the development of the cabin. Season 1 episode 1.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have watched these videos before a couple of times. I love watching building off the grid. I built two or three log homes, it was interesting. One we built from scratch, peeling the logs and all, very time consuming, not to mention dirty as the dickens. lol


----------



## Project510 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow. These are great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm more into refinishing and repairing old furniture, I like Thomas Johnson's videos on Youtube, lots of good info there.


----------

